# peer reviewed data on medical marijuana?



## Budbrother69 (Apr 24, 2014)

Hello I'be been a member of the community here for awhile I grow cannabis and love the plant more than alot of things. I am writing a persuasive paper on the rescheduling of cannabis sativa L. for a college writing class and am having a very hard time finding peer reviewed scholarly information on the benefits of cannabis. Does anyone have any suggestions or have any data/studies available? Cannabis is on the schedule 1 list so I do understand the amount of research on it is minimal and of that minimal research (per Sanjay Gupta)94% of it is looking at the negatives in cannabis use. If anyone could help me out I would really appreciate it I am very passionate about this issue and am working very hard to build the best case to present to my peers. Thank you RIU


----------



## paindog (Jul 25, 2015)

Budbrother69 said:


> Hello I'be been a member of the community here for awhile I grow cannabis and love the plant more than alot of things. I am writing a persuasive paper on the rescheduling of cannabis sativa L. for a college writing class and am having a very hard time finding peer reviewed scholarly information on the benefits of cannabis. Does anyone have any suggestions or have any data/studies available? Cannabis is on the schedule 1 list so I do understand the amount of research on it is minimal and of that minimal research (per Sanjay Gupta)94% of it is looking at the negatives in cannabis use. If anyone could help me out I would really appreciate it I am very passionate about this issue and am working very hard to build the best case to present to my peers. Thank you RIU


You might want to try contacting member "qwizoking" as he says he is a professional chemist. He posted a bunch of studies looking at cannabinoids effects on the digestive system. Unfortunately all on animals.


----------



## paindog (Jul 25, 2015)

Search for thread "juicing cannabis" "qwizoking" knows a thing or two.


----------

